# Corsair H115i Platinum Temp Sensor springt



## Dreamer3700 (21. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes "Problem". Die Lüfter gehen immer wieder kurzfristig runter von der Drehzahl, da der Sensor von der AiO 8 Grad meldet. Kann man schön am laufenden Graph erkennen.
Kennt jemand auch dieses Problem?? Und hat da zufällig eine Lösung? Man kann diesen ja nicht ausschalten 
Ich höre jedesnaml dieses Geräusch wie, wenn man den einen USB Stick reinseckt, das er die Verbindung verliert und dann die Drehzahl runter geht.

Danke Euch


----------

